# Question about Aerospace Controller



## NILEZZZ (26 Oct 2004)

I am A university student in my last year and have been looking at Aerospace controller as an option and was wondering if anyone has any info about the occupation that they could share with me, for example how hard it is to get in , deployment and just basic everyday life in this occupation.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Oct 2004)

Welcome to Army.ca, your question does have merit and please do not take this as a "brush off".  The site administrators have included a SEARCH function, please take the time to use it at your leisure.  You will find that the AEC trade has been discussed before and may prove interesting to you.

Cheers


----------



## Garry (26 Oct 2004)

try here
http://army.ca/forums/threads/21225.0.html
pm me if you have any further.
cheers-garry


----------

